# An Englishman, Irishman and a Scotsman ....



## Guy

An Irishman, Englishman and Scotsman go into a pub and each order a pint of Guinness. Just as the bartender hands them over, three flies buzz down and one lands in each of the pints.

The Englishman looks disgusted, pushes his pint away and demands another pint.

The Scotsman picks out the fly, shrugs, and takes a long swallow.

The Irishman reaches in to the glass, pinches the fly between his fingers and shakes it while yelling, "Spit it out, ya bastard! Spit it out!"


----------



## TJS

An Englishman an Irishman and a Scotsman were in a pub, talking about their sons.

"My son was born on St. Georges day" commented the Englishman. "So we obviously decided to call him George"

"That a real coincidence " remarked the Scot. "My son was born on St. Andrews day, so obviously we decided to call him Andrew"

"That incredible, what a coincidence" said the Irishman. Exactly the same thing happened with my son, Pancake"


----------



## Guest

An Irishman, Englishman and Scotsman go into a pub and are about to order a pint, when the bartender says "is this some kind of joke ?"

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest

An Irishman, Englishman and Scotsman go into a pub and are about to order a pint, when the bartender says "is this some kind of joke ?"
;D


----------



## Kell

So good he posted it twice.


----------

